# Really small ramshorn-like snail?



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a similar situation in my ramshorn only tank. See, I want it ramshorn only. Some bladder snails snuck in though. There are some babies that could be one or the other, but they're so small I can't really tell if their whirls invert or not.


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

??


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

nyxkitten> it's possible, but I'm not certain. I think the ones I'm finding have more whorls in the spiral.

I went and managed to track one of them down, and got a couple (bad) cellphone pics. Here's the most presentable one. It's right next to a pretty much full-grown pond snail, and there's a mid-sized MTS on the filter sponge nearby.
Then I found some in the filter, and took a (again, bad) pic next to a penny for scale.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Could be micro-ramshorns.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I have these. Here is what msjinkzd said.



msjinkzd said:


> They sound like Planorbis arnoldi- mini ramshorn snails. They are kind of neat really


Nonetheless, I still pick the out or crush their shells when I get a chance.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I have these also - but not too many. I don't find them as much of a bother as MTS. They are tiny and flat, easy to squish. I think they are also too small for the assassins to get at.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone.

My google skills are a bit sub-par, so I couldn't really find too much info on my own, all though I did run across at least 4 different snail blogs, all of which seemed to be posted to fairly regularly. kinda interesting 

jrh>any clue what thread that was you quoted? I'm not having much luck with the search function here. (but I did find another thread that sounds like the same critter, and it was also named as _Planorbis arnoldi_)

SueD>anything special, or are they like most snails where they will establish a population if they are ignored?

Thanks again for the replies everyone. I tend to be one of those pro-snail people, so I was sorta excited to find a new type in my tank. I only noticed two at first, but then found another two in the filter (moved to tank), so hopefully I'll get a population of them. diversity and all that


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Snails, Midget Ramshorns.htm


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine was just an email thread when discussing something else. She's very knowledgeable in the the invert world.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

nyxkitten> thanks, that was one of the few sites I actually managed to dredge up in my inept googling....

jrh>thanks. I've run across her postings in a few threads, and she does seem to know what she is talking about, so I appreciate the input. If I ever manage to get around to completing my 40B paludarium, I'll probably look to ordering stuff from her.

And, to anyone else, thanks for reading, I'm fairly certain that what I was looking at is _Planorbis arnoldi_, and I'll try to remember to post more pics/info if anything changes.


----------

